# Keeler image



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Whatever happened to this?? i can find a blog on BL website but the link gives me a 404 error and google turns up nothing  am i missing something painfully obvious here


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

It really seems to be gone from BL's website. Quite a mystery.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad im not the only one who cant find it lol most pertubatory (see what i did there haha sad i know lol)


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote from one of the editors over at the Bolthole:-



> The Keeler Image, it is true, has been delayed.
> 
> However, we may have something else coming up to satisfy the strange urges you all feel when you think of Eisenhorn...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I was going to say contact the folks at BL, but then.. Pyroriffic beat me to the punch. this Eisenhorn thing wouldn't happen to be that new trilogy that I heard mentioned somewhere, would it?

Something to do with Bequin?


----------

